# Infos für Support-Anfragen an POISON-BIKES



## Poison.Martin (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in letzter Zeit sind einige meiner Threads und Postings gelöscht worden.
OK, Schwamm drüber.
Schade ist nur, dass dabei auch Eure Postings direkt mit gelöscht worden sind. 

Für zukünftige Support-Anfragen schlage ich folgende Vorgehensweise vor:


Bitte eröffnet für Eure Support-Anfragen stets einen neuen Thread mit einer möglichst klaren, kurzen Frage als Titel. Ich werde sie dann abarbeiten und ggf. weiterleiten.
Falls Ihr Infos zu unseren POISON-Bikes, Laufrädern, Anbauteilen wünscht und die nicht als Support-Anfrage gewertet werden, dann nehmt bitte mit mir direkt Kontakt auf:


über Facebook
*Neben den "Nicht Support-Anfragen" können zwei weitere Bereiche nicht supportet werden:
* 

Lieferzeit zu einer konkreten Bestellung
Anfragen zu Fehlmengen- und Falschlieferungen, zu Abwicklung von Gewährleistung, Crash Replacement und Garantie
Diese Sachen gehen auf dem direkten und persönlichen Weg per E-Mail oder Telefon einfach schneller.

Bitte schreibt entweder Euren Ansprechpartner direkt an oder allgemein an [email protected].

Wenn es um Fehlmengen, Falschlieferungen oder Crash Replacement geht,  ruft direkt die  +49 (0) 26 32 / 9 46 29 - 50  an. Dirk hilft  Euch dann weiter. Geht es um Mängel, die die Gewährleistung oder  Garantie betreffen, dann nehmt mit Tarek Kontakt auf. Tarek erreicht Ihr  telefonisch unter +49 (0) 26 32 / 9 46 29 - 55  und unter [email protected]. Ein paar weitere Infos dazu findet Ihr hier.

Da ich nicht für eine ausschließliche Tätigkeit hier im Forum abgestellt worden bin,  gebt mir bitte etwas Zeit für die Antworten. Sollte ich hier etwas  übersehen haben, schick mir einfach eine nette "Erinnere mich"-PN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, jetzt seit Ihr dran.

Martin


----------

